# Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?



## Lemon_Pie (2. Juli 2017)

*Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Hallo Community

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen PC "zusammen zu bestellen" (und zsm zu bauen). Eine wichtige Frage die ich mir stelle ist nun, für welches OS ich mich entscheiden sollte? 
Mit Win7 hatte ich nie Probleme und es war immer schön, es ist aber wiederum auch alt, der Support ist entfallen und die Sicherheitspatches werden auch immer weniger. Games werden vlt auch irgendwann nicht mehr damit funktionieren.

Win10 ist neu, frisch, DX 12 Kompatibel und soll sich laut Microsoft besser fürs Gaming eignen, gleichzeitig gibt es sehr häufige Probleme im Alltag (kenne jmd dessen PC hat sich durch Win10 eher verschlechtert durch die ganzen Auto Updates ("PC arbeitet nun härter als ein Minenarbeiter")). Auch sonst hört man dass es einige Probleme sowohl im Alltag als auch beim Gaming gibt und diese sehr stören. Wenn ich zum ersten Mal einen Gamer PC habe, möchte ich ihn nicht gleich wieder schwächen... durch Updates kann aber Win10 später ja noch ein richtig gutes OS werden.... Gleichwohl es momentan einen PC auch wirklich herausfordert/viel Leistung abverlangt.

Win7 wäre also für mich womöglich sicherer aber Win10 könnte auf Dauer sich als besser erweisen (und ich würde vor einem evtl force update verschont bleiben).

mein zukünftiger PC:
Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AMD Ryzen 5 1400, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (YD1400BBAEBOX)
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Prime B350-Plus (90MB0TG0-M0EAY0)
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seite existiert nicht.
be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (BN272)

Meine zukünftigen (leistungsstärksten) Games:
No Mans Sky, AC Syndicate + Origins, Rainbow Six Siege, For Honor, Dishonored 2, Deus Ex, Lego Worlds (auch das muss dabei sein), Fallout 4, The Witcher 3, Battlefield 1

Nun eben meine Frage: Für welches Win soll ich mich entscheiden? Wie sind eure Entscheidungen ausgefallen? Bereut ihr sie?

Danke im Voraus für euren Hilfen


----------



## Elistaer (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Du hast dich mit deinen Komponenten schon auf Windows 10 fest gelegt.

Win7 geht auch mit Ryzen aber nur sehr umständlich und AMD gibt Offiziell keinen Support mehr mit Ryzen für Windows 7

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## facehugger (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Wenn neuer (Gaming-PC) dann auch das aktuelle OS Bei deiner Konfig fehlt die Grafikkarte...

Gruß


----------



## pphs (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

die leute die sagen, win10 habe eine schlechte performance, haben einfach keine ahnung oder haben ihren pc nicht im griff.. die meisten probleme treten nämlich aufgrund des subjekts vor dem monitor auf. win7 war gut, ist aber mittlerweile veraltet und kann win10 nicht ein bisschen das wasser reichen.


----------



## facehugger (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*



pphs schrieb:


> die leute die sagen, win10 habe eine schlechte performance hat einfach keine ahnung oder hat seinen pc nicht im griff.. die meisten probleme treten nämlich aufgrund des subjekts vor dem monitor auf. win7 war gut, ist aber mittlerweile veraltet und kann win10 nicht ein bisschen das wasser reichen.


Das neue ist des alten Feind. Meistens zumindest...

Gruß


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Windows 7 bekommt noch bis 2020 Sicherheitsupdates. 

Wenn man noch eine PS2 Maus für die Installation rumliegen hat, ist auch Win7 auf Ryzen kein Problem.


----------



## Darkscream (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*



> kenne jmd dessen PC hat sich durch Win10 eher verschlechtert durch die ganzen Auto Updates


Kenn ich überhaupt nicht. Weil ich bei W7 so spät dran war habe ich das W10 Upgrade gleich am ersten Tag gemacht, ganz spontan und ohne Voranmeldung. Macht ja nichts da ich einen HotSwap Rahmen für SSDs habe und auch einen Klon auf einer zweiten SSD.
Zunächst einmal war es ein Upgrade auf die Pro Version, was schon mal gut ist weil man bis auf wichtige Updates alles heraus zögern kann. Das Anniversary Update habe ich erst Februar bekommen weshalb ich von einem halben Jahr ausgehe.
Dann gibt es noch so tolle Programme wie O&O ShutUp10 mit dem man alles unerwünschte unter einer Oberfläche abschalten kann, was ja wohl besser ist als sich dumm und dämlich zu suchen um am Schluss doch was zu vergessen.
2017 habe ich bisher 6 Updates bekommen und das Creators Update steht noch aus.
Treiberupdates habe ich dewegen noch nie bekommen.
Davon abgesehen läuft es schneller und selbst Spiele die nix mit DX12 zu tun haben sind meist etwas schneller geworden. Crysis3 gehört zu den ganz guten mit 11%. Konnte ich ja gut vergleichen, einfach die andere SSD mit W7 rein und gegen testen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Klar win 7
Und ja ryzen hat win 7 treiber
Das Problem bei win 10 sind
nervendes wie zwangsupdates
besorgniserregend privatsphäre
unzumutbar agb Bestimmungen
DX12 derzeit reines marketing (kein Vorteil für games)
Windows driver portal issues, sehr nervend bei alte software die einen pnp treiber benötige und dieser aufgrund von fehlenden wdm2 nicht korrekt startet. dafür gibt es Lösungen........... noch. Auf lange Sicht will ms jede hardware sowie softwaretreiber eine portal Zertifizierung erzwingen
Kein Windows signing kein Start im OS. Und ich meine nicht whql

Fazit nimm win 7 oder win 8,1
Die agb sind völlig in Ordnung im Gegensatz zu win 10 Erpressungsvertrag was einen quasi Gläsern macht egal wie man das einstellt man gibt MS die Erlaubnis seine digitales leben zu teilen mit MS. das Problem ist aber auch das man rechte Dritter verletzt dabei.
Und das wird in Zukunft gravierende folgen haben.


----------



## 4B11T (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Wan hört endlich das Win10 gebashe auf?

Die Gründe, die gegen win 10 sprechen sind doch alle an den Haaren herbeigezogen:

- Welchen Nachteil hat man durch "Zwangsupdates"?
- Wo ist das Problem mit der Privatssphäre: seit man als Gamer um Origin, Steam & co nicht mehr herum kommt, ist die Privatsphäre sowieso dahin. Oder Google Konto, am besten auf Smartphone mit dauerhaftem Livetracking, macht sich da noch jemand Gedanken drüber? Aber selbst wenn, wo ist das Problem, wenn MS weiß welche Hardware ich nutze, welche Spiele ich spiele, wo mein PC steht und wann er läuft? Ja, sie nutzen es für Werbung, verkaufen es ggf. an andere Leute, na und? Ich sehe für mich keinen Nachteil. Die Leute sollten lieber mal aufhören Urlaubsfotos auf fb zu teilen, damit Diebe nicht mehr wissen, dass sie jetzt gerade Zuhause ungestört die Bude ausräumen können.

- Unzumutbare AGB? Welcher konkrete Satz stört dich oder bereitet dir einen Nachteil in der Nutzung? So lang man seinen PC bestimmungsgemäß nutzt, verletzt man keine Recht von Dritten. Das wird auch in "Zukunft" keine gravierenden Folgen haben, Win10 ist seit einer Weile auf dem Markt, die Zukunft ist bereits heute... und nein: kein einziger Win 10 Nutzer hat aktuell mit gravierenden Folgen zu tun.^^

Als win xp rauskam: alle so: "mäh, so ein shice, ich bleib noch so lang wie möglich bei win 98". Dann Win Vista: "win xp ist viel besser, ich wechsel nicht, so viel RAM braucht eh keiner", außerdem die hässliche Oberfläche, igitt. Win 8.1 war ganz schlimm: kein Startmenü mehr, damn!

Also ich nutze Win 10 nun seit fast 2 Jahren und hatte noch nie ein einziges Problem damit.

Edit: Ich bin mal ganz verrückt: ich teile ohne Zwang mein digitales Leben mit euch, damit ihr mal sehr wie schlimm man es als win 10 Nutzer hat: also: meine Hardware: siehe Signatur. Ein Benutzerkonto, meine installierte Software: openoffice, Benchmarktools, HWInfo 64 und games. Mein Nutzungsverhalten: Abends von 21:00 - 23 oder 24:00 zocke ich, zur Zeit BF1, selten BF4 oder Cossacks 3. Wenn ich surfe ist google meine Startseite und meine am häufigst besuchten seiten sind Youtube, div. Foren, Preissuchmaschinen, fb und ebay, selten auch p*rn Seiten.^^ Wow. jetzt ist meine Privatsphäre dahin! und?

Das ist jetzt nicht aus Firmensicht, wo natürlich andere Dinge eine Rolle spielen, Industriespionage, Arbeitnehmerschutz usw. sondern aus Zocker-/Privatnutzersicht.


----------



## equief (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*



4B11T schrieb:


> Als win xp rauskam: alle so: "mäh, so ein shice, ich bleib noch so lang wie möglich bei win 98".



Mein EDV-Lehrer meinte seinerzeit das ihm XP zu "bunt sei" und blieb bei ME (!). Auch nachdem ich ihm die Vorzüge des NT Kernels näher brachte... Letzten Endes habe ich seinen Lehrer PC ein Zwangsupgrade auf XP verpasst (ich war seinerzeit für die zwei Computerräume zuständig) und habe ihm ein Classic Theme eingespielt... Er merkte den Unterschied erst ein viertel Jahr später (nachdem er noch stolz präsentierte wie schnell und absturzfrei (lol) ME doch sei). Probleme gab es da nie, war ja mit dem Direktor abgesprochen 

Meine 4 Windows 10 Geräte laufen seit ~ 2 Jahren ohne murren, Abstürze oder Zwangstreiberupdates (Pro sei dank). Man muss nur anfangs etwas Hand anlegen, aber das muss man spätestens seit XP sowieso.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

@4B11T 
Zitate
- Welchen Nachteil hat man durch "Zwangsupdates"?
antwort
frag mal die Leute die deswegen Software/Hardwareprobleme bekommen.

zitate


Spoiler



- Wo ist das Problem mit der Privatssphäre: seit man als Gamer um Origin, Steam & co nicht mehr herum kommt, ist die Privatsphäre sowieso dahin. Oder Google Konto, am besten auf Smartphone mit dauerhaftem Livetracking, macht sich da noch jemand Gedanken drüber? Aber selbst wenn, wo ist das Problem, wenn MS weiß welche Hardware ich nutze, welche Spiele ich spiele, wo mein PC steht und wann er läuft? Ja, sie nutzen es für Werbung, verkaufen es ggf. an andere Leute, na und? Ich sehe für mich keinen Nachteil. Die Leute sollten lieber mal aufhören Urlaubsfotos auf fb zu teilen, damit Diebe nicht mehr wissen, dass sie jetzt gerade Zuhause ungestört die Bude ausräumen können.


antwort
Die dienste wie origin uplay staem und gog galaxy sind am Deutschen datenschutz gebunden daher wer nicht gerade so Blöd ist realnamen und chats mit personenbezogenen infos rumposaunt. ist da relativ sicher, klar können die dienste deine gewohnheiten bei games messen. aber who cares. Das hilft eher mir selber bei steam und co bei angeboten.verfolgen lässt sich da nichts, nicht von Staat oder vom leben abhängigen Sachen.
Google, ich verwende mittlerweile nur noch Duckduckgo, außer yt da brauche ich meine Kommentarfunktion. 
Android nun wer so blöd ist und das handy an google anmeldet ist selber schuld. handy soll telefonieren sms und radio haben, als mp3 player ist das keine alternative. 
Beim handy Web nun da ist es zweispaltig weil außer chrome gibt es keinen browser also unbrauchbar.
Browser nun ich nutze opera, aus Performance Sicht und aus Sicherheit
chrome ungeeignet
firefox zu langsam
IE wasn witz
alternativen wie safari nicht brauchbar
den tor browser nehme ich gern dazu wenn was peinliches ist.
zitate


Spoiler



- Unzumutbare AGB? Welcher konkrete Satz stört dich oder bereitet dir einen Nachteil in der Nutzung? So lang man seinen PC bestimmungsgemäß nutzt, verletzt man keine Recht von Dritten. Das wird auch in "Zukunft" keine gravierenden Folgen haben, Win10 ist seit einer Weile auf dem Markt, die Zukunft ist bereits heute... und nein: kein einziger Win 10 Nutzer hat aktuell mit gravierenden Folgen zu tun.^^


antwort
nun lese und staune Antwort auf Artikel ms reduziert Datensammeln
Dazu muss ich ergänzen weil ich ein abschnitt vergessen habe. Datenschutz von win 8 8,1 server 2012 

der Rest
Nun das mäh bei Win xp war damals auf die Performance bezogen die nur mit neuen Rechnern so gerade funktioniert.
Windows nt äka 2000 war das stabilere OS von Win ME reden wir nicht das war Müll
Im übrigen erst Win xp sp2 war stabil und das beste damals.
Selbst Vista mit entsprechender Hardware war ein Riesenschritt in Sachen Stabilität. erst dann brauchte ich nicht mehr regelmäßig das OS plätten.


----------



## lunaticx (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Nimmste Win10 ... ist die eindeutig bessere Entscheidung !


----------



## Shortgamer (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

@ Prozessorarchitektur
Ohje.. 
Ich glaub da ist noch jemand nicht ganz im Millenium angekommen... Das werden schwere Zeiten, wenn diese Überzeugung statthält.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Zwangsupdate sind echt übel. Handy und Tablet habe ich OS und Apps die Auto-Update-Funktion deaktiviert - wunderbar - seit einem Jahr keine Probleme mehr. Problem an den ständigen Updates ist doch, dass sich ggf. etwas verändert, was man gar nicht möchte. Oder wie "Prozessorarchitektur" schreibt, dass nach dem Update plötzlich nichts mehr läuft oder die Software verbugt ist.
Wenn alles einwandfrei läuft, update ich nix. Punkt. Und falls es "must have"-Features gibt, erfahre ich davon schon und kann manuell updaten.

Edit: Android hat mich jedoch auch hereingelegt. Ständig ging die Info auf, dass "Anroid 7" zum Donwlaod bereits steht. Wochenlange habe ich den Mist weggeklickt und dann ist es passiert: Die Meldung ging während des Schreibens auf und bin auf "Update starten" gekommen. Android 6 lief einwandfrei. Jetzt mit Andoird 7 übelst umständliche Menüs, ich muss für viele alltägliche Dinge seeeehhhhr viel tiefer in die Einstellungen mich klicken - kostet Zeit und Nerven. Zudem konnte ich vorher WLan über mein Tablet leiten und im Garten mit Handy im WLan surfen. Geht nun nach Update auf Android 7 nicht mehr - scheint Bug zu sein oder weiß der Geier - interessiert mich eigentlich auch nicht, wenn nicht dieses blöde Fenster mit "Updade vorhanden" ständig aufgegangen wäre. 
Wenn MS mir nun jeden Dreck reindrückt...ist doch doof. Sicherheitsupdates ok, aber ständig irgendwelchens Schnick und Schnack, Designerkack oder Zusatzblablablubb den ich nicht brauche, muss nicht sein. 
Auto Updates (und nervige Update Hinweise ebenfalls).


----------



## mathias-h (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> @ Prozessorarchitektur
> Ohje..
> Ich glaub da ist noch jemand nicht ganz im Millenium angekommen... Das werden schwere Zeiten, wenn diese Überzeugung statthält.



Was für ein leeres Gerede und Posieren... Im Gegenteil Prozessorarchitektur spricht Standardthemen an, die immer wieder aktuell sind (so z.B. beim Creator's Update, außerdem hört die Debatte um Privatssphäre nicht so einfach auf).

Für mich entscheidend und aktuell von Interesse in diesem Thema wäre letztlich jedoch nur die Performance... (Einschließlich jedoch mit Zwangsupdates, wenn das relevant ist, was es ja teilweise zu sein scheint.)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Kleines update
Es hat sich was getan
Seit dem Update 1709 ist technisch nicht mehr nachweisbar das Win 10 andauernd zu MS telefoniert
Also der Vorwurf von keylogger ist weg.
natürlich muss dabei fast sämtliche dienste die MS @default anbiette abstellen.
Was mittlerweile in der neuen ui geht
ausgebnommen Windows search was unter dienste im taskmanager zu finden ist.

Danach sollte man noch alternatives startmenue nutzen 
Der Punkt ist das cortana quasi suche und startmenue sowie alle mui ist
aufrufen = MS senden
Beachtet man das schweigt Win10

So zum rechtlichen da hat sich quasi nichts getan aber ab mai 2018 muss MS dem nutzer fragen ob er den zustimmt. bei weitergaben von Daten an dritte
Das gilt besonders bei cookies im Webbrowser
Wenn man es richtig begründet auch im OS
genaueres ist da absichtlich ausgeschlossen, ich kann es verstehen weil man nicht immer sagen kann ob es technisch notwendig ist.
Aber ein Hinweis das die Daten benötigt werden und gesendet werden. reicht für mich als letzte widerstand aus um diesen aufzugeben.
Das besondere ist das ich das verweigern kam aber der Zugriff auf die Software dennoch gewährt bleiben muss.
Ein ende der Erpressung keine Zustimmung keine Nutzung. Das wird die internetwelt deutlich merken
Der rest der gdpr (eu dsvgo) bezieht sich auf umgang von Firmen mit Kundendaten und dessen schutz.
zwar ist theoretiosch MS Produkte wie office und Windows nicht betroffen aber bei den service verträgenund bei der OS installation
Wo das privacy Dokument eine sehr schlecht zu erreichende webseite ist.
Allein das ist nichtig in der EU. womit die ganze privacy agreement ins leere läuft.
Somit ist win 10 für mich benutzbar aber auch nur weil MS ihre UWp shop vom OS getrennt hat und quasi nur noch cortana ein Problem ist aber kein Hindernis mehr.
Schon extrem schade das ich das OS eingebundene Stratmenue aus bedienunggründen und aus sicherheitsgründen nicht nutzen kann.
man bemerke auch das die ganze modern ui systemsteuerung  aufgrund von sync mit MS account an MS sendet.
Der MS store arbeitet endlich wie steam und co zwar lästig aber durchaus benutzbar.
ich würde bis auf Games aber von da nichts installieren.

Microsoft verrennt sich hier einerseits muss MS ihre agb und andere Verträge ändern was endlich benutzbares OS bringt aber MS geht in die völlig falsche Richtung was die Zukunft des Unternehmens ist.
Die zukunft liegt in services wie cloud (was aber auch eher unsinnig als privatnutzer ist.) Software vermietung
und Sicherheitssoftware
Letztere ist MS ganze 20 Jahre zu spät und wird aus rechtlichen gründen das niemals durchsetzen.
Was bleibt ist office abo und später ein Windows abo
Was ich als privatnutzer nur bei servern empfehlen kann. 
Alles andere würde zum Ruin führen

Was tun als unternehmen andere geschäftsfelder nutzen und genau da fährt ms in die privatsphäre rein.
Die Idee ein OS als service zu nutzen ist allgemein dämlich
Die basis hat sich seit release von win 10 nicht geändert immer noch WDM2
Die dx lvl sind aus Kompalilitätsgründen dabei
Endlich ist derzeit wddm 2,3
Es hat sich nur an der Ui viel verändert und an der Bedienung alles Sachen die man quasi irgendwann festlegen sollte.
Und ich bezweifle das win 10 wirklich das letzte MS windows ist, was man kostenpflichtig kaufen soll.
Nur wird es in Zukunft eine Erpressung neues OS bezahlen oder der Rechner geht bei support ende vom derzeitigen OS einfach nicht mehr an.
Und wegen zwang zu MS produkte und keine unterstüptzung ältere OS seitens der hardwarehersteller kann man dann nur noch unix und linux verwenden als privatnutzer eine farce.

Das ist die Zukunft das heute sage ich klar man kann Win 10 nutzen sollte aber sich sicher sein das man nur mit hohen aufwand seine Privatsphäre schützen kann.
daher zuerst wenn hardwareunterstützt win8,1 oder win 7 dann erst win 10

Dazu kommt die auf einmal auftretende Sicherheitslücke bei CPu (spectre meltdown)

Ist nur so das diese erst nach 22 Jahren gefunden wurde und sehr speziell ist. Es ist für Privatnutzer quasi ein Sicherheitsrisiko mit einen sehr großes Aber.
Da ist jeder adware angriff effektiver und kostet deutlich weniger aufwand.
Zumal man diese Lücke recht simple schließen kann. OS seitig um vollends sicher zu sein hilft da nur eine neue cpu architektur na dann wer macht die basis für die softwarelandschaft und portiert jede software seit 25 Jahren neu und bietet dies zusätzlich kostenlos an.
Also keine sorge auch die nächsten CPu architekturen bis irgendwann eine neue kommt bsp man erweitert den addressraum und rechen prinzip auf 3d wird jede CPu diese hardwarebugs haben

bsp wie eine neue CPu Architektur aussehen kann.
also von an aus prinzip 1-0 wird an an aus aus, an aus quasi 4 Ergebnisse je Rechenschritt
das dann so aussieht ++ --, -- ++, +- -+, -+ +-
Nur wer schreibt da neue Software für, erst basic für die code basis in code dann 0 1 2 3
Und dann jede Erweiterung neu konstruieren.
Das würde die singlecoreleistung vervierfachen bei gleiche Takt
Nur ist das nicht mehr x86 kompatible
Solche ideen gibt es seit 20 Jahren
Warum das keiner umsetzt liegt allein an legacy software


----------



## ParaEXE (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Irgendwann muss man so oder so auf Win 10 Umsteigen. Da fang ich doch lieber gleich an mich mit win 10 anzufreunden. (Clean install)

Früher war es Anti Spy XP jetzt ist es O&O Shut up 10 und Win 10 Privatecy 
Datenschutz rum geheule! Jeder 2 bei Facebook, Jeder 2 benutzt Google als Suchmaschiene, Jeder hat sein Smartphone dabei und an, Jeder 3 sein Smart TV im Internet, Auf den Personalausweis ein RFID Chip, Jeder 5 benutzt PayPal Server stehen wie Facebook in US Land usw und sofort :-/

Aber Windows 10 spioniert! Ich hau mich weg.


----------



## D0pefish (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Zum Glück gibt es keine Versionsnummern mehr bzw. blickt da eh keiner mehr durch. Wir wären mittlerweile bei der Frage ob 10.1 oder 10.3 besser ist. 
Nur weil man leider erfolgreich mit 10 hantiert muss man Retro- und speziell zugeschnittenen Zweit-PC's nicht abgeneigt sein.  Hierbei wackelt in Wortgefechten häufig das Freund-/Feindbildgefüge und man überspitzt Aussagen nach Ärger oder Erfolg, ist natürlich temporär befangen usw, was die Diskussion erschwert. Also nimm Windows. Linux will aber gern und ich will ja auch aber wir kommen bei aller Liebe nicht zusammen.... seit 1842 lol sry


----------



## Xedoiac (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Ne also da muss ich sagen, das ich mit Win 10 mehr Probleme hatte. Ich habe mir damals mal einen Gaming Rechner gekauft, dieser hatte Win 10 drauf. Im Leerlauf betrug dann die Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung 88% (bei 16 GB RAM). Zocken war somit unmöglich. Dabei war nix drauf auf dem Rechner. Frisch angemacht und dann durchgehend hohe Auslastung. Dann hab ich versucht ein neues Betriebssystem zu installieren, jedoch vorerst ohne Erfolg, da die Installation eines Neuen Betriebssystemes geblockt wurde. Schnell mal im BIOS einige Einstellungen vorgenommen und dann Win 7 installiert. (Peinlich genung das Microsoft einem verbietet ein neues Betriebssystem zu installieren). Seitdem ich Win7 habe beträgt die Auslastung gerade mal so 5%. Was sagt uns das? Microsoft hat verschissen, und damit man nicht auf das alte Betriebssystem umsteigt, wird jegliche Neuinstallation geblockt. Als Fachinformatiker weiß ich natürlich genau wo wie was eingestellt werden muss um dieses Windows 10 Branding zu umgehen.


----------



## LaVolpe (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Was kann MS dafür wenn bei dir mit deiner Hardware igendwas falsch läuft?
Geblockt wird da auch nix...


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*



Xedoiac schrieb:


> Ne also da muss ich sagen, das ich mit Win 10 mehr Probleme hatte. Ich habe mir damals mal einen Gaming Rechner gekauft, dieser hatte Win 10 drauf. Im Leerlauf betrug dann die Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung 88% (bei 16 GB RAM).


Da hat wohl jemand nicht so richtig Ahnung gehabt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Von den belegten 5,8 GB sind noch 3GB als RAM-Disk eigerichtet. 



Shortgamer schrieb:


> @ Prozessorarchitektur
> Ohje..
> Ich glaub da ist noch jemand nicht ganz im Millenium angekommen... Das  werden schwere Zeiten, wenn diese Überzeugung statthält.


Nö, der  Mann spricht einfach aus Erfahrung.
Ich stimme da voll zu, genau so war die Geschichte der Betriebssysteme.

Als altes Servicehörnchen hab ich natürlich immer den neuesten  Softwarestand und bisher hab ich alle modernen Spiele zum Laufen  bekommen.
Für die alten Sachen gibt es die Dosbox als D-Fend Reloaded.
Da laufen mit ein bißchen Schrauben sogar ganz zickige Sachen (Assault  Rigs, Powerslide, Baryon, Pandemonium, Tombraider 1, POD 2, ...).

Nur die 2000er Jahre haben manchmal einen Haken mit 16bit Installatoren uf 64bit Windows 10 u.d.gl..
Aber das kriegt man hin.

Und was nicht läuft (Shadowmaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) fliegt in die virtuelle Maschine.
Nicht allzu schnell, aber laufend.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Siehe oben.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*



Xedoiac schrieb:


> Ne also da muss ich sagen, das ich mit Win 10 mehr Probleme hatte. Ich habe mir damals mal einen Gaming Rechner gekauft, dieser hatte Win 10 drauf. Im Leerlauf betrug dann die Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung 88% (bei 16 GB RAM). Zocken war somit unmöglich. Dabei war nix drauf auf dem Rechner. Frisch angemacht und dann durchgehend hohe Auslastung. Dann hab ich versucht ein neues Betriebssystem zu installieren, jedoch vorerst ohne Erfolg, da die Installation eines Neuen Betriebssystemes geblockt wurde. Schnell mal im BIOS einige Einstellungen vorgenommen und dann Win 7 installiert. (Peinlich genung das Microsoft einem verbietet ein neues Betriebssystem zu installieren). Seitdem ich Win7 habe beträgt die Auslastung gerade mal so 5%. Was sagt uns das? Microsoft hat verschissen, und damit man nicht auf das alte Betriebssystem umsteigt, wird jegliche Neuinstallation geblockt. Als Fachinformatiker weiß ich natürlich genau wo wie was eingestellt werden muss um dieses Windows 10 Branding zu umgehen.



Du bist Fachinformatiker und bist nicht in der Lage, das Problem der hohen Auslastung zu analysieren und zu beheben?
Wo hast du gelernt? In einer Bäckerei?


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Du bist Fachinformatiker und bist nicht in der Lage, das Problem der hohen Auslastung zu analysieren und zu beheben?
> Wo hast du gelernt? In einer Bäckerei?



Die Lösung: Das Betriebssystem einfach neu drüber bügeln spricht doch schon Bände. 
Da wurde ein Fehler gesucht und gefunden, es lag am Windows 10.


----------



## Magera (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Heyx kann ich eigentlich auf ein Win 10 Upgraden von einem Win7 Ultimate?
Ich mein ich hab win 10 hier und auch nen Key dafür.
Ich wollt mir nur das Date hin und her schieben sparen. 
Also ist ein Upgrade ohne Datenverlust möglich?


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Ja ist es.


----------



## Magera (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Mano,
Hättest du nicht sagen können "neee geht nich, noob" dann hätt ich weiter ne Ausrede gehabt nich zu updaten.

Wobei eine bleibt mir noch. Bisher habe ich keine vernünftige und leichte Methode gefunden Cortana für immer und vollständig zu verbannen


----------



## vlim (5. August 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*



pphs schrieb:


> die leute die sagen, win10 habe eine schlechte performance, haben einfach keine ahnung oder haben ihren pc nicht im griff..



Ahh, dann bist du sicher der richtige Experte, der mir erklären kann, was hier falsch läuft

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...x-980-strix-mit-windows-10-a.html#post9449488


----------



## Rattan (5. August 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Habe mir auf den Pc auch wieder Win 7 installiert, da ich Win 10 bei meinem Kumpel gesehen habe. Hat mir einfach nicht gefallen.

Seit dem geht  nach jedem Systemstart ein Windows-Update Fenster auf, das mir sagt, daß meine Hardware nicht unterstützt wird, blablabla...

Schließe ich das Fenster, popt es nach ein paar Minuten wieder auf und holt mich, egal, was ich mache am Computer, auf den Desktop zurück. Mitten aus allem raus.
Minimieren geht nicht, also schiebe ich es immer nach unten, aus dem Blick, aus dem Kopp...

Spätestens nach solch einem penetranten Auftreten von Seiten Microsoft, bleibe ich bei Win7.


P.s. ...weiß jemand von euch, wie man dieses aufpoppen des Fensters verhindern kann ?


----------



## micha34 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Win7 oder 10 für Gaming?*

Davon abgesehen,das Win10 dauernd bei Updates sich mit den Nvidia Treibern beisst und alles mit meiner GTX 980 Kollidiert,das ich dauernd von alten zu aktuellen Treibern
switchen muss,was sehr lästig ist,kann ich mich soweit mit Win10 anfreunden.
Win 7 benutze ich auf meinem alten Läppi da die Hardware Win 10 nicht unterstützt.


----------

